

Functionless Programming - zackmorris
http://zackarymorris.tumblr.com/post/17229036220/functionless-programming

======
akkartik
I'm very reminded of this paper on LtU: <http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/4444>

We're also discussing it desultorily at <http://arclanguage.org/item?id=15696>

(Here's what I think of the API problem:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3550270>)

